
Decline in readers, ads leads hundreds of newspapers to fold - mudil
https://apnews.com/0c59cf4a09114238af55fe18e32bc454
======
mudil
As I commented at other thread yesterday, because your apps and your phone
know who you are and what is your home town, they deliver targeted ads. Who
needs a local newspaper if Candy Crush delivers the ad for a local business?
Your local newspaper competes with Candy Crush for ad revenues. All thanks to
surveillance capitalism business model of Google etc. As simple as that...

